# 1095 vs 1084 vs 52100



## Erdbeereis

Are any of these steels good for kitchen knives? What are the pros/cons of each steel?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

There is an exhaustive and very comprehensive database of knife steels compiled by Gator (thanks Gator!) here:

http://zknives.com/knives/steels/index.shtml

The database is also available as an app for Android and iPhone.


----------



## Erdbeereis

Thanks for the link Tiger.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

You're welcome.

If you have specific questions about those steels, a post in the _Shop Talk_ subforum might get some specific answers. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/51-Shop-Talk


----------



## Erdbeereis

Thanks, I reposted it there.


----------



## Mike Davis

I will go out on a limb and say that all 3, heat treated properly, will make great kitchen knives. All are good steels.


----------



## jgraeff

Mike Davis said:


> I will go out on a limb and say that all 3, heat treated properly, will make great kitchen knives. All are good steels.




I agree with this! I can vogue for 52100 from Marko his HT is amazing and very non reactive and rust resistant.

Mike was that deba 1095 or w2? Also I forgot what steel is the necker? I know one I used was 1095. 

The deba steel was amazing, very non reactive Formed fast purple blue patina never browned or greyed over like some. Took a great edge and handled being wet very well. Burr was difficult to remove sometimes, great edge retention. 

The necker is well my EDC goes with me just about everywhere, knife gets scary sharp really easily. Never had a problem with burr on this steel. It's also pretty tough. Doesn't hold edge for a super long time although for EDC it lasts a while.


----------



## Heath Besch

I agree with Mike. I think that it depends on the smith and the user. What is a person looking for?

The 10 series of steels are going to be the most reactive. They are amongst the simplistic chemistries out there. 52100 has some chromium added which helps with corrosion resistance, but by no means is it enough to make it a worry free steel. All of these do need attention to care to ensure their longevity and best performance.

The smith and sharpener alike face the dilemma of producing a blade that will take an edge to the best of the steels ability. In the end it is up to the user to maintain it to keep/surpass the craftsmanship work. I know this is a bit much to ask of the user but the best of thing also need their attention to keep them at such a high level of performance.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Are you going to heat treat yourself or send out?


----------



## Erdbeereis

I would send them out.


----------

